# GE Profile Fridge TPS24BPDA BS running frozen water inside of freezer



## Yogitrek (Oct 18, 2010)

TimHusker said:


> I've got a GE Profile Fridge TPS24BPDA BS that is suddenly running water out of the ice maker and freezing all over inside of the freezer. I've moved the items in the freezer to another freezer for now. Could the problem be a water valve? Or, is the ice maker in need of replacement? Do any of you have a suggestion on my first step in diagnosing this problem? Thanks.


Hello Tim,

Did you ever get an answer to your issue?

I have a GE Profile and it is making long icicles that hang down from the back of the icemaker...

Any thoughts?
Thank you,
Yogi


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

most likely the water valve is letting water seep by after it shuts off. If your icicles are small, like an inch or two I'd say the icemaker was just overfilling but if it is running down the back of the freezer it almost has to be the valve.


----------

